# RS4



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Seems to be no interest or comment here on this model section about the upcoming RS models 4 and 5.There is much more activity on the TTRS and RS3
Is there anyone out there wanting the RS4 sedan to return?
Any thoughts on a cheaper smaller RS7,the RS5 sportback as an alternative? 
I for one would much prefer a sedan to a SB.


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

I think many are interested but there hasn't even been much in the way of rumors yet about the new s4 let alone the rs4. I think once some info starts trickling out the we will see more discussion about them.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Some sightings now of RS4Avant, and news of the engine which is now in the new Panamera 4S.likely no sedan-but thankfully we have RS3 now.
my AD says we will get RS4Avant in 2019 and RS5 maybe 2020! So I may buy an RS3 for now and wait,then give it to my son.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Fed up*

Fed up of Audi not getting their act together and bringing a more practical and compact RS model other than the RS3 sedan.We need an RS4 sedan again, and with more power than a paltry 450!
I may just go back to AMG for a 600+HP sedan, since Audi is not interested in building one
Mac


----------



## QYKSLVR (Nov 21, 2001)

As the former owner of an RS5, she just left 2 weeks ago, and I await my new RS3 sedan. The car I truly want is an RS4 or RS6 Avant. I would have preferred the new RS3 in the sportback as well. I have kids and a dog, and the wagon just works better for me. I loved my Jetta sportwagen TDI as well. Audi just thinks we all want big ugly SUV's.


----------

